# staring spells



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

do you guys get these blank staring spells sometimes that you just stare but you really not looking or thinking about anything your just in a daze for no reason, i got these a lot sometimes they can last for 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

I only do that while day dreaming


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

livinginhell333 said:


> do you guys get these blank staring spells sometimes that you just stare but you really not looking or thinking about anything your just in a daze for no reason, i got these a lot sometimes they can last for 5 or 10 minutes.


Staring eye spells but feeling unfocused is a common symptom of PTSD (post traumatic stress).

Your big panic attack 18 or 19 months ago... you still haven't completely unwound from that. Physiologically those symptoms may have gotten frozen into the tissues of your body, albeit temporarily. And so you're *stuck* in a dissociated state until you feel everything you need to feel.

When you lay down for bed tonight, ask yourself if some part of your body feels like it should move. And then let it move. Just go with it. Don't resist it.

Please read this below. I found this article below just last Friday and it's helped me...

http://davidkozubei.com/movements1998.html


----------



## snrpro (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, I can relate to that. For example, I will go to the store and after I have parked my car I will simply stay in it and stare into space and I *will not be thinking about anything*. -Joe


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm constantly in daze... spacing out. It's annoying I have to keep telling myself to snap out of it so I can focus on work, or whatever I'm supposed to be doing. Hmm. This has to do with past trauma u say? Interesting.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm the same. There will be times where I'll stare into space without a thought entering my mind. It's almost as if my mind decides to take a periodic break every so often from the stress of constantly ruminating.

peacedove, I'm wishing for the same thing. As a small systems developer I need to be able to hold a fair amount of data and requirements in my mind any one time whilst developing algorithms. I used to be able to shuffle abstract ideas around without ever having to dive for a pen and paper, but these days the DP has reduced this mental scratchpad to the size of a post-it note.

Oh how a I wish for a sharp mind, good memory and quick wit.

Edit: I recall reading a Claire Weeks book which summed this up as being the result of mind that was exhausted from worry. Apparently the solution can be found in accepting that'll you wont be able to perform at your previous abilities for the short-term, and allowing for your mind to work at whatever pace it feels fit to at the moment. She also says that full capabilities will come back once your mind is rested enough.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i am constantly spaced in another world if i try to tell myself to come back to focus or tell myself this is me doing this it doesn't work, i just never feel here and its really getting too be too much. my mind is empty and i can't connect my mind to reality or my body soo i'm freakin lost.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

YES! And it scares me because I know those with schizophrenia do this too...

Look, now I've scared you too. :twisted:

I know it's part pf my illness cause I never did it like this before.


----------

